# What DaYan cube is your main?



## Michael Womack (Sep 7, 2012)

I want to get an idea on what dayan cube is the most popular.


----------



## arcio1 (Sep 7, 2012)

I believe that zhanchi.
Mine is GuHong v2, maybe because it's my only DaYan cube


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 7, 2012)

ZhanChi 55mm FTW!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 7, 2012)

inb4peoplewhodon'tusedayancubes


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 7, 2012)

Zhanchi 2H, BLD and feet, Guhong v1 for OH.


----------



## Verack (Sep 7, 2012)

My main cube used to be a Zhanchi but now it's the Guhong v2.


----------



## Endgame (Sep 7, 2012)

my main dayan cube is a shengen FII


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 7, 2012)

Endgame said:


> my main dayan cube is a shengen FII



Dayan and Shengen are 2 different companies.


----------



## ernie722 (Sep 7, 2012)

Dayan Lingyun V2


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 7, 2012)

o.o someone did not get the joke.

Zhanchi, btw


----------



## benskoning (Sep 7, 2012)

Skoning Zhanchi PRO.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 7, 2012)

55mm


----------



## CarlBrannen (Sep 7, 2012)

I started (recently) with a Guhong V1 (no torpedoes). I had some 57mm Zhanchis but didn't like them. Then I tried the 55mm and it's now my main cube.


----------



## mdolszak (Sep 8, 2012)

I use a regular Zhanchi with a core and center pieces (but not caps) from a stickerless Zhanchi.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 8, 2012)

Currently Guhong. Used a zhanchi before.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 8, 2012)

42mm. ( ._.) I love my peewee cube.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 8, 2012)

Hunter said:


> 42mm. ( ._.) I love my peewee cube.



Do you recommend it as an OH cube?


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 8, 2012)

my main cube is a modded zhanchi but whilst warming up i use a guhong v2


----------



## Hunter (Sep 8, 2012)

Hmm...I don't do OH, but I would think so. I prefer it to the normal Zhanchi. Especially the M slices. They are faster.

Its all preference though.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 8, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> my main cube is a modded zhanchi but whilst warming up i use a guhong v2



mine is a modded Zhanchi also I made a video on how to mod one my way.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Do you recommend it as an OH cube?


no use either a 50mm or 55m


----------



## already1329 (Sep 8, 2012)

Switching to Guhong from Zhanchi. Soon.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 8, 2012)

already1329 said:


> Switching to Guhong from Zhanchi. Soon.


which version guhong?


----------



## already1329 (Sep 8, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> which version guhong?



Guhong 1.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 8, 2012)

Currently using a Guhong v2. Might switch to my Guhong v1 later on but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## cubeone (Sep 8, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> ZhanChi 55mm FTW!


Totally. 

(Though the guhong v2 I have is also quite nice.)


----------



## wasianrubiks (Sep 8, 2012)

I used to use the Zhanchi for the longest time but now I'm using my Guhong V2... just a better all around feel to me 
I still use the zhanchi though


----------



## Lid (Sep 8, 2012)

ZhanChi, but for OH I use atm a LingYunII without torpedoes, but that might change when I get my 50 & 55mm ZhanChi's


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 8, 2012)

I have many cubes, but my Zhanchi's are definatly favorite. And I like the stickerless best. Too bad they are not allowed in competition.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 8, 2012)

My DIY ZhanChi regular sized.


----------



## MWilson (Sep 8, 2012)

Random switching between a white Zhanchi, black Guhong v2, and white Lingyun v2. They all have different color schemes, so I don't really prefer any of them other the others.


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 8, 2012)

I think I did this same thread not too long ago. Didn't you search before you made this thread?

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?34418-What-Dayan-cube-do-you-prefer

I've bumped it, so a mod can add the mini Zhanchi's to the poll options.


----------



## Endgame (Sep 8, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I think I did this same thread not too long ago. Didn't you search before you made this thread?
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?34418-What-Dayan-cube-do-you-prefer
> 
> I've bumped it, so a mod can add the mini Zhanchi's to the poll options.



it isnt the same topic

this thread is about what dayan cube is your main
yours is about what dayan cube you prefer


----------



## nqwe (Sep 8, 2012)

Endgame said:


> it isnt the same topic
> 
> this thread is about what dayan cube is your main
> yours is about what dayan cube you prefer



It makes sense to have a main, you don't prefer.


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 8, 2012)

I prefer my stickerless, but my black zhanchi is my main.


----------



## Endgame (Sep 8, 2012)

nqwe said:


> It makes sense to have a main, you don't prefer.



also, it makes sense to love a method yet be too lazy for a substep


----------



## kbh (Sep 8, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> I prefer my stickerless, but my black zhanchi is my main.



This.


----------



## balloon6610 (Sep 8, 2012)

I prefer F II but my use white zhanchi is my main too


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 8, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I think I did this same thread not too long ago. Didn't you search before you made this thread?
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?34418-What-Dayan-cube-do-you-prefer
> 
> I've bumped it, so a mod can add the mini Zhanchi's to the poll options.



I added all the Dayan cubes you added the lubix Dayan but it's a modded cube but I want to know the base cube.


----------



## roxer9918 (Sep 8, 2012)

I have only Zhanchi as my speedcube


----------



## hwangs (Sep 8, 2012)

Zhanchi (can cut 47 degrees!)


----------



## Hunter (Sep 8, 2012)

42mm Zanchi. (Can cut 60 degrees!)


----------



## aznanimedude (Sep 8, 2012)

Mine cuts corners by just giving it a dirty look. 

In all seriousness why would you want it cutting that far if it even could do that


----------



## Hunter (Sep 8, 2012)

I wonder if the great corner cutting is caused by the "floating centers"

If you have ever played with a disassembled 42mm you know what I mean.

If that's the case, I wonder if you modify normal Zhanchi centers to be the 42mm it would cut corners better?
(Cut off the little post)


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm tied between my GuHong V2, ZhanChi proto, and F-II. I'm voting GuHong V2.


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 8, 2012)

I use a Witlong.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 8, 2012)

Hunter said:


> 42mm Zanchi. (Can cut 60 degrees!)



My regular zhanchi, albeit not mini can cut 60 degrees with a little loosening, but theres really no point, the cube becomes so loose and fast that it locks up way too much and you can easily overshoot and make a mis tun, screwing you mid-alg.

I tightened it to just over 45 and it's perfect now


----------



## CarlBrannen (Sep 9, 2012)

I'd be willing to bet that the Zhanchi 55mm has the best numbers for (number of people's who call it their main cube) divided by (number of people who've tried it).


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 9, 2012)

CarlBrannen said:


> I'd be willing to bet that the Zhanchi 55mm has the best numbers for (number of people's who call it their main cube) divided by (number of people who've tried it).



I think so to.


----------



## Aston (Sep 9, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Hmm...I don't do OH, but I would think so. I prefer it to the normal Zhanchi. Especially the M slices. They are faster.
> 
> Its all preference though.


 
I really like the speed of my 42mm also. I think it's something to with mass and inertia... Like the less mass an object has the less inertia blah blah blah. It works.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 9, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> well then why did you post a reply all I wanted to know what *Dayan brand* 3x3 that you use.



Because some people don't use DaYan cubes. You're not taking them into account in your poll.
Your premise for this thread assumes that everyone uses some sort of a DaYan brand 3x3 as a main cube, which is false.


----------



## Owen (Sep 9, 2012)

I think it's a Guhong, but I haven't touched it in months so I don't remember. But no matter how good my cubes are, that kid at a competition always has a better one.


----------



## Eazoon (Sep 9, 2012)

I like the stock zhanchi better, but the modded guhong v2 is faster and smoother than zhanchi, buut it has a tight feeling.


----------



## mdolszak (Sep 9, 2012)

Eazoon said:


> I like the stock zhanchi better, but the modded guhong v2 is faster and smoother than zhanchi, *buut it has a tight feeling.*


I agree. I like my Zhanchi better than my Guhong V2 for that exact reason. The Zhanchi just feels more free and less consticted (I know, weird adjectives).


----------



## CubeorCubes (Sep 9, 2012)

YEAH!!


cubecraze1 said:


> ZhanChi 55mm FTW!


----------



## emolover (Sep 9, 2012)

Damn do I feel like a minority. I use the Linyun V1 with lubix torpedoes.


----------



## brunovervoort (Sep 9, 2012)

Guhong V2 is just the best imo.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Zhanchi for 2H, Guhong V2 for OH and BLD.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 9, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Because some people don't use DaYan cubes. You're not taking them into account in your poll.
> Your premise for this thread assumes that everyone uses some sort of a DaYan brand 3x3 as a main cube, which is false.



I know that but it's for the one that use them.


----------

